# [SOLVED] [Tlen.pl] czy jest w jakims drzewie?

## soban_

Ostatnio wpisujac na google "tlen linux", wpadlem na cos takiego http://tlen.pl/index_linux.php - jednak nie jest to spiete z drzewem portage. Dodalem "roslin" jednak tam pokazuje mi tylko cos takiego:

```
soban@SoBaN-PC ~ $ eix tlen

* net-im/pidgin-tlen [1]

     Available versions:  (~)20090322 (~)20090411 (~)20090811

     Homepage:            http://nic.com.pl/~alek/pidgin-tlen

     Description:         Tlen.pl support for Pidgin (plugin)

* net-libs/libtlen

     Available versions:  (~)20031114 20060309 {doc}

     Homepage:            http://tleenx.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Support library for Tlen IMS

[1] "roslin" /usr/local/portage/layman/roslin

```

Tak jak widac tleenx jest spiety. Chcialbym miec go spietego ze swoim Gentoo - bo za czasow gdy uzywalem windowsa mozna bylo bardzo fajnie skonfigurowac ten komunikator + wtyczki do niego - zwlaszcza ze ma wbudowane w sobie protokol gadu-gadu. Czy ktos wie, albo orientuje sie czy jest jakies drzewko w ktorym jest tlen.pl?

----------

## mziab

Kiedyś znalazłem czyjegoś ebuilda, który był z grubsza poprawny. Podrasowałem i dosłownie przed chwilą dorzuciłem do roslina  :Wink: 

----------

## soban_

Dziekuje Ci bardzo  :Wink:  pifko Ci sie nalezy.

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

w poszukiwaniu ebuildów z różnych overlayów warto skorzystać z http://gpo.zugaina.org/

----------

## soban_

http://gpo.zugaina.org/Search?search=tlen z tego co widze, to tlena nie ma - przynajmniej tego co ja chce  :Smile: 

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

faktycznie - moje niedopatrzenie - wybacz  :Smile: 

----------

## soban_

Spoko, nic sie nie stalo - napewno na przyszlosc przyda sie link.

----------

## lazy_bum

Dla posiadaczy eix (są tacy, którzy go nie posiadają? ;) jest eix-remote. Jest też np. http://gentoo.zapto.org/, ale z tego co widzę jest trochę „outdated”.

----------

## soban_

Hm, a przypadkiem eix-update nie powoduje tego samego? Bo o ile sie nie myle na samej gorze moj eix tez szuka po roznych overlay'ach. No chyba ze sie myle.  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

eix-update indeksuje portage i ew. overlaye do swojego cache by z jakas sensowna szybkoscia wyszukac.

----------

## soban_

No oczywiscie, ale mi chodzilo czy jest roznica miedzy wykonaniem eix-remote, a eix-update tzn czy eix-update overlaye dodaje - chyba tak samo jak eix-remote?

----------

## ArnVaker

eix-remote update tylko zrzuca cache dostępnych overlayi (prawie dwustu) tak, że możesz je normalnie przeszukiwać eixem, ale nie są faktycznie dodane - nic z nich nie zainstalujesz (żeby to zrobić musisz je dodać laymanem). eix-update natomiast indeksuje portage i overlaye, które już masz dodane.

----------

## soban_

Wlasnie o to mi chodzilo. Dziekuje wszystkim za wyjasnienie.

----------

## soban_

Powracam do tematu, jest nastepujacy problem:

```
root@SoBaN-PC /home/soban # eix tlen

* media-gfx/ptlens-profiles [2]

     Available versions:  ~*06.02.08

     Homepage:            http://hugin.sf.net/

     Description:         PTLens profiles for lens calibration to use with clens

* net-im/pidgin-tlen [1]

     Available versions:  (~)20090411 (~)20090811 (~)20100205

     Homepage:            http://nic.com.pl/~alek/pidgin-tlen

     Description:         Tlen.pl support for Pidgin (plugin)

* net-im/tlenlinux [1]

     Available versions:  (~)7.0.1.58+i!s {phonon qt-static}

     Homepage:            http://tlen.pl

     Description:         Tlen IM client

* net-libs/libtlen

     Available versions:  (~)20031114 20060309 {doc}

     Homepage:            http://tleenx.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Support library for Tlen IMS

[1] "roslin" layman/roslin

[2] "sunrise" layman/sunrise

Found 4 matches.

root@SoBaN-PC /home/soban # emerge -avq tlenlinux

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "tlenlinux".

root@SoBaN-PC /home/soban # layman -a roslin

* Failed to add overlay "roslin".

* Error was: Overlay "roslin" already in the local list!

```

----------

## dylon

Z innej beczki. 

Jaki jest sens uzywania portage akurat w tym przypadku?

Binarna wersja tlena nie robi zadnych problemow, aktualizacje tez sa czesto... (nawet sam sie aktualizuje)  :Smile: 

----------

## soban_

 *dylon wrote:*   

> Z innej beczki. 
> 
> Jaki jest sens uzywania portage akurat w tym przypadku?
> 
> Binarna wersja tlena nie robi zadnych problemow, aktualizacje tez sa czesto... (nawet sam sie aktualizuje) :)

 

Wole jednak miec spiete to z portage, z tego chociazby powodu ze przy kazdej aktualizacji musze w KDE podawac haslo roota. Z reszta wole trzymac sie tego, ze robie upgrade calosci poprzez emerge -avquDN world niz bawic sie w aktualizacje kazdego programu ze tak powiem, osobno ;-)

----------

## Garrappachc

 *dylon wrote:*   

> Z innej beczki. 
> 
> Jaki jest sens uzywania portage akurat w tym przypadku?
> 
> Binarna wersja tlena nie robi zadnych problemow, aktualizacje tez sa czesto... (nawet sam sie aktualizuje) 

 

Ale z portage jest primo łatwiej odinstalować, secundo - jest dostosowane do struktury katalogów gentoo, która jest gdzieniegdzie trochę inna.

Ostatnio szukałem elementary-mod. Znalazłem je w china-gentoo, zainstalowałem i się cały nautilus posypał  :Wink:  Więc, jak widać, nie zawsze nawet overlaye sobie radzą.

P.S. 

```
[garrappachc][~] $ eix-remote update

 * $LOCAL_LAYMAN must not be empty

[garrappachc][~] $ 
```

----------

## dylon

Alez ja nie krytykuje portage  :Smile: 

Chodzi mi akurat o tlen.  Wg mnie, jest on na razie w wersji wczesnej "beta". I dlatego wole miec na biezaco nowe wersje niz czekac, az ktos raczy wrzucic go do portage (bo oczywiscie autor tego nie zrobi  :Razz:  )

----------

## Garrappachc

Oj, zdziwiłbyś się. Akurat w gentoo aktualizacje pojawiają się bardzo szybko.

----------

## soban_

Wiesz ja raczej popieram troche ideologie konsolowego instalowania, latwiej i fajniej jest jakos wpisac mi: emerge -av ekg, apt-get install ekg czy pacman -S ekg itp...niz instalowac wszystko z googli. Windows jest raczej podzielony na aktualizacje/instalacje odzielna kazdej aplikacji (albo raczej nie jest to tak ladnie sprzezony system z programiami jak np linux Gentoo - mowie o portage itp), tak wiec milo jest nie googlowac, nie szukac tego tlena - lecz zainstalowac go wpisujac po prostu emerge -av net-im/tlenlinux i miec go na stale polaczonego z aktualizacja calego systemu. To jest moje zdanie (wynika pewnie z tego ze jestem leniwy :P), moze ktos oczywiscie popierac aktualizacje kazdego programu osobno.

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Oj, zdziwiłbyś się. Akurat w gentoo aktualizacje pojawiają się bardzo szybko.

 

Oczywscie zgadzam sie z @Garrappachc - ja na drzewie ~ robie aktualizacje prawie kazdego dnia i mysle ze grono ludzi ladnie dba o aktualizacje.

Kadu (o ile pamiec mnie nie myli) chyba potrafi informowac o tym, ze wyszla nowsza wersja - jednak wole aktualizowac ta paczke poprzez portage, niz miec jakas odzielna wtyczke czy to aplikacje napisana do aktualizacji tego programu.

Wracajac do tematu, ma ktos pomysl jak poprawnie zainstalowacz z portage net-im/tlenlinux?

----------

## Garrappachc

@Soban, layman -S robiłeś?

----------

## soban_

```
root@SoBaN-PC /home/soban # layman -S

* Running command "/usr/bin/svn up "/var/lib/layman/java-overlay@""...

W wersji 8116.

* Running command "cd "/var/lib/layman/roslin" && /usr/bin/git pull"...

remote: Counting objects: 25, done.

remote: Compressing objects: 100% (14/14), done.

remote: Total 14 (delta 8), reused 0 (delta 0)

Unpacking objects: 100% (14/14), done.

From git://gitorious.org/roslin/roslin

   be6b6cf..11b56d1  master     -> origin/master

Updating be6b6cf..11b56d1

Fast-forward

 app-dicts/kydpdict/ChangeLog                       |    3 +

 app-dicts/kydpdict/Manifest                        |    4 +-

 app-dicts/kydpdict/kydpdict-0.9.5-r1.ebuild        |    2 +-

 games-emulation/ideas-bin/ChangeLog                |    6 ++

 games-emulation/ideas-bin/Manifest                 |    8 ++-

 .../ideas-bin/ideas-bin-1.0.3.2-r1.ebuild          |    4 +-

 games-emulation/ideas-bin/ideas-bin-1.0.3.3.ebuild |   58 ++++++++++++++++++++

 7 files changed, 77 insertions(+), 8 deletions(-)

 create mode 100644 games-emulation/ideas-bin/ideas-bin-1.0.3.3.ebuild

* 

* Success:

* ------

* 

* Successfully synchronized overlay "java-overlay".

* Successfully synchronized overlay "roslin".

root@SoBaN-PC /home/soban # emerge -v tlenlinux

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "tlenlinux".

```

 Tak, robilem tez wczesniej layman -S. Zarowno usuwalem roslin i dodawalem go na nowo. Emerge --sync tak samo, nadal bez efektu.

Gdyby ktos potrzebowal:

 *Quote:*   

> SYSTEM:
> 
> /usr/src/linux/.config
> 
> Your paste can be seen here: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/178703/
> ...

 Jesli jest cos jeszcze potrzebne to prosze smialo pisac.

----------

## dylon

Wlasnie sobie sprawdzilem te wersje z roslina i...

To jest dokladnie ta sama wersja binarna, ktora mozesz sciagnac z tlen.pl. W dodatku mieszka sobie w tym samym miejscu (/opt/tlen) i nigdzie wiecej. W zwiazku z tym, nie ma ZADNYCH problemow z ew. odinstowaniem.

W dalszym ciagu nie widze plusow uzywania wersji z emerge do binarnej ze strony tlena.

@soban:  probowales wywalic roslina i jeszcze raz go dodac? (ale lacznie z kasowaniem katalogow)?

----------

## dylon

Z Twojego make.conf:

```
source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

```

Sprawdzales, czy na pewno w tym miejscu lezy to make.conf? I czy jest aktualne?

Mi kiedys layman zrobil psikusa (albo sam go sobie zrobilem przy etc-update) i zmienil swoje sciezki na /var/lib/layman/make.conf

----------

## Garrappachc

Tak, nowszy layman mieszka gdzie indziej. Ale wtedy eix by nie znajdywał tlena w repo.

----------

## dylon

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Ale wtedy eix by nie znajdywał tlena w repo.

 

Ale soban zrobil "eix-remote update" wiec znajduje  :Razz: 

----------

## Garrappachc

A... Z mojego make.conf:

```
[garrappachc][~] $ cat /etc/make.conf | grep source

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

[garrappachc][~] $ 
```

^^

----------

## soban_

```
root@SoBaN-PC /home/soban # cat /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf 

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="

/usr/local/portage/layman/roslin

/usr/local/portage/layman/java-overlay

$PORTDIR_OVERLAY

"

root@SoBaN-PC /home/soban # cat /var/lib/layman/make.conf

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="

/var/lib/layman/java-overlay

/var/lib/layman/roslin

$PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

W kwestii:

 *dylon wrote:*   

> @soban:  probowales wywalic roslina i jeszcze raz go dodac? (ale lacznie z kasowaniem katalogow)?

 

Jeszcze tego nie probowalem - chodzi o kasowanie katalogow.

Problem rozwiazany, zamienilem w make.conf z source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf na /var/lib/layman/make.conf i juz mam:

```
root@SoBaN-PC /home/soban # emerge -av net-im/tlenlinux

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild IN    ] net-im/tlenlinux-7.0.1.58  USE="-phonon -qt-static" 16,986 kB [1]

Total: 1 package (1 new, 1 interactive), Size of downloads: 16,986 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /var/lib/layman/roslin

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

```

Dziekuje wszystkim za pomoc, w szczegolnosci @Garrappachc i @dylon za pomoc z laymanem ;-)

----------

